# Bombay Clipper 31 for East Coast & Bahamas?



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

I've started looking into what might be our next boat. We currently have a Hunter 27 which is great for the Barnegat Bay and surrounding area, however we are growing out of it. I've been looking around alot at boats, considering prices and styles and have gone back and forth a million times. I keep coming back to the Bombay Clipper 31. Its big and fat not a great a pointer and probably not comfortable in bigger waves. 

With all that being said I'm looking for something that will be a comfortable coastal cruiser and Island hopper. Big enough to hold supplies for extended time away from the dock as well as capable of carrying a few amenities i.e. maybe air condiitoning... (I know it complicates things but it might be worth it for me.) I know it's not fast but I'm fine with that, more looking for a stable boat that has some room down below and the ability to comfortabley carry us to, and support us in east coast destinations. 

So I'm just looking for input if anyone who has sailed these boats in person or even seen them sail and could tell me if they'd be appropiate for island hopping in the Caribean (mostly Bahamas maybe a little further south). I know this boat would be fine as a bay boat and the like. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

There is someone who posts on this forum who has one. Maybe their name will come to me. 

I notice this sort of this as I have an Explorer 44. Which is a different sort of cat altogether but the same manufacturer. .


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks TQA, let me know if you remember the name of the person who has the boat.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Chadfunk48 said:


> Thanks TQA, let me know if you remember the name of the person who has the boat.


Perhaps you are looking for me. If you haven't already read this http://www.sailnet.com/forums/orphan-brands/40371-bombay-clipper-31-a.html I suggest you do. If you have further questions I'd be glad to try and answer them. You are welcome to buy Far Cry (she will be for sale in about a week) and start your trip here in the Islands and then decide to either head west back to the states or head east and tour the Caribbean chain.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks FarCry, I read through that thread and it was very helpful. I probably won't be in a position to buy your boat before it gets sold to someone else. But let me know when and where you post it as I'd still love to check it out and see how much you are asking for it. Thanks!


----------



## abode (Nov 28, 2009)

Chad,
I have lived aboard my Bombay Clipper over 2 yrs now and she is remarkable. She would handle the islands just fine. Look at her specs and she compares closely to Island Packets, In fact she is often put down for those same qualities where the Packets are accepted as durable comfortable cruisers. I am considering extending the bowsprit and adding a cutter rig like the Packets'. That ought to get the boys talking. Feel free to message me if you have questions. Wade


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Wade I appreciate the insight. 

What do you have powering her? I've read that the original 15hp motor was a little underpowered. 

Do you have the deep draft or shoal draft model? I find myself going back and forth between wanting the deep draft and shoal draft. Obviously the shoal draft would be great for bay sailing (as I will be keeping the boat in a bay) and the deep draft will perform better. I'm not all that concerned with performance but I would like to be able to reach a windward destination relatively efficiently.


----------



## abode (Nov 28, 2009)

Chad,
I have the shoal draft. I've never been on a full draft model. The gentleman on Far Cry seemed to come around on her sailing ability. I am sure he is more apt than I. As for upwind performance I can usually claw my way up the narrow Tennessee River but it's slow going. I think it would be slow going on almost anything. Truly the upwind performance is not noticeably less too me than many other cruising boats I have been aboard. Can you take the boat you are looking at out for a sail? 

She was powered with a 2qm15 yanmar and I have heard it was under powered as well. The po put a 4 stroke 15 hp outboard on the transom. At first I hated that arrangement but I have come to like it for my current situation. While I have current and wind to deal with I do not to battle waves. She is substantial and a larger motor probably would be better. 

The weakest link in taking this boat anywhere is me. For off shore cruising I'd love the full draft, until time to anchor or gunkhole and then I love the depth of the shoal draft. I took a 6' draft boat down the ICW this year and couldnt help but think how much easier it would have been on my boat. It was a 36 nonsuch and inside didn't seem that much larger than my boat except the quarter berth. Did I mention I am 6'3" 280lbs and find it roomy most of the time.

I looked for this model boat for years until I finally found one cheap enough for me to afford. It has proven strong, well built, and so far pretty easy to maintain, but nimble she ain't. (she may be idiot proof, I'm still testing that out.) I would do it again. Let me know what you do. I see several for sale on line. Maybe you could arrange to take one of those out if your prospect is on the hard. Hope this helped. W


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for calling me a gentleman, Wade!!!

You probably have spent more hours on your BC31 than I have since you live aboard and are more qualified to comment on the functionality for that purpose. In the Orphan Brands section of SN I've done my best to report my observations of the 5' draft BC31.

Not to drift this thread too far off course but I have been working hard on Far Cry for a few weeks now. I pulled the original 2QM15 out and replaced it with a freshly rebuilt 2GM20 along with painting the engine compartment and a host of other improvements. We took Far Cry out for a sea trial over the long Labor Day weekend to see how everything worked. There is a marked motoring improvement going from a 15 to 20 hp. I purposely motored a few hours on Saturday directly into the wind and chop. Other than tightening the packing nut a bit, everything went perfectly well. I wish I'd done an engine swap years ago... I'm sadly in the final stages of varnishing and cleaning Far Cry to be sold. I will post in the classified section when I get around to making a spec list and get some photos taken. 

Chad, I have no regrets owning a BC31. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Wade, Thanks for the info. You've given me alot to think about. Where I will be sailing primarily the shoal draft would be nice... however the stabiliy and performance of the deep draft is always tempting. It will probably just come down to the condition of the best boat that I can afford and I'll get whatever draft I get and love it either way. 

Kyle, I'd love to see some more pics of FarCry, let me know when you post it and I'll certainly check it out. Did you get any interest on it this weekend sailing it around with the "For Sale' sign on it? Have you gotten to sail your new boat much yet? I'm curious about the Cat Ketch Rig.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually I never did get around to putting signs on Far Cry before we departed Saturday morning. I didn't want to jinx her with a new motor after 30+ years of having the 2QM15!!!

I did have two different couples come on board to tour her that seemed more interested than the typical "tire kickers". We will see if they lead to anything, actually have money, etc. Ironically they were out on their SUPs and commented on how good she looked. I told them thanks and that she was for sale. Funny how things go sometimes...

I am purposely focusing ALL my attention on Far Cry until I have all the items on my to do list checked off. No time for much else.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Well that's good. It is good to be focused especially when it can lead to a sale. Yea that would be pretty terrible if you had jinxed the first voyage with your new motor, even if you didn't have anyone super interetsed at least you got a good shakedown and worked the bugs out of the new big beefy engine. I hope you have good luck selling her and if I can put an offer in I certainly will.


----------



## abode (Nov 28, 2009)

I've read a lot of your posts and I seen the the pics of FarCry and can't call you anything else. She's a beaut. Let me run this by you. Do you think extending the bow sprit with the idea of sheeting the jib tighter to midline would make a significant improvement in up wind performance. I am a terrible tinkerer. It seems you could then sheet inside the shrouds with significant headsail deployed. But maybe not. Pm me if you feel this isn't appropriate to the thread. wade


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Keep it in the thread, you guys have been very helpful so feel free to de-rail this thing!


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

And of course I'm curious to know too


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

abode said:


> I've read a lot of your posts and I seen the the pics of FarCry and can't call you anything else. She's a beaut. Let me run this by you. Do you think extending the bow sprit with the idea of sheeting the jib tighter to midline would make a significant improvement in up wind performance. I am a terrible tinkerer. It seems you could then sheet inside the shrouds with significant headsail deployed. But maybe not. Pm me if you feel this isn't appropriate to the thread. wade


Short answer is I don't know for sure but I do think it could work very well. I recall a very windy day when I had a reef in the main and the genoa furled to the point I was able to run the sheets inside the shrouds. My boat pointed better than it ever has tacking under 90 degrees and still doing 6-6.5kts into some chop. Assuming you lay things out correctly and your sail is cut correctly, I do not see why it wouldn't help. You would have to have your jib car much farther forward than the factory setup to get the correct angle too. The PO ran a very long track right against the cabin top on Far Cry leaving a lot of flexibility.


----------



## abode (Nov 28, 2009)

my genoa is about due to be replaced and I expect to sail a bit next winter. I just might try it.


----------



## abode (Nov 28, 2009)

Far Cry, Do you have any pictures of those rigging changes? I am sure mine is still factory and would love to see just what and where it was changed.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Not ignoring you, just haven't checked in here for awhile! I am heading out to the boat shortly and will try and remember to get some pics of the jib track for you.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Kyle, Did you ever get a chance to put a post on craigslist. I'd like to check it out if you did.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

No, I did not. As news spread that I was selling Far Cry, there was quite a bit of interest without the need to advertise formally. The first person to look at it was very excited after looking at some really "rough" boats over the past couple of years. We are doing a sea trial Sunday. Barring some really bad luck, I would like to believe she is already sold.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

abode said:


> Far Cry, Do you have any pictures of those rigging changes? I am sure mine is still factory and would love to see just what and where it was changed.


Sorry about the poor quality. In a break between rain showers I took a photo with my phone. View is from midships looking aft on port side. The original track can barely be seen in the background.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread but it tought I would add some to clipper KnowledgeBase. I have the pilot house version which came originally with jib boom. Upon purchase I rigged genoa and decommissioned the jib boom. However after about 8 months of frustrated harbor sailing in swirling breeze I began to rethink the jib boom and so rerigged it. The ability to sheet in along centerline has been a huge improvement to say nothing of the selftacking abilities. I can sail much closer to the wind with good power and when as frequently happens I get headed in the harbor I now have the choice to fall off slightly in either direction or do a complete course change in search of new wind angle. True the sail is smaller with the jib boom but that small drop in power is more than made up for in fluctuating harbor conditions where single handedly tacking the big Genoa every 20 minutes was a source of frustration.


----------



## Laura Allen (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Abode,

We enjoyed your posts re your Bombay. Do you still have her? Ours is a fixer upper but previous owner had completed tons of work on her.
We're in central florida. If you're willing to answer a few of our 'newbie' questions we'd love to connect with you. Thanks so much, Laura & Jeff


----------

